# My e39 door handle came off...



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

In my hand, when I went to exit the car. :rofl: 

So, how much is it going to cost me to get a new handle, and is it something I can do myself, or do I have to have a dealer fix it?

Just the chrome handle snapped off, and I see a screw cover behind there... Is that all that needs to be removed to access that area or does the door panel need to be removed?


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

*what year is your car?*

What year is your car?, you got me worried about mine :|


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Whoops! I clicked the wrong button and edited your post by accident! 

Here's my answer:


Happened 2x to me...

For a temporary fix, you can take the one off the rear door and put it on the front door. To remove, take out that screw you mentioned which will allow the cup to pop out. Then, with some needle nose pliers, gently unhook the cable. Do the same on the rear, and rehook cable to the front. This can be done w/o removing the door panel, however it was a royal PITA the 1st time.

New door handle will run you ~ $40

Regards,

DanB


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

DanB said:


> Whoops! I clicked the wrong button and edited your post by accident! DanB


I don't have this Button. Where can I find one???

How come so many guys manage to break their door handle? Are you trying to yank the hadle out? I can understand if the passenger will do it. As I need to keep telling my passengers "TWICE!". You know, the E39 door lock, once to unlock, the second to open the door. :angel:

DanL


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

MatWiz said:


> I don't have this Button. Where can I find one???
> 
> How come so many guys manage to break their door handle? Are you trying to yank the hadle out? I can understand if the passenger will do it. As I need to keep telling my passengers "TWICE!". You know, the E39 door lock, once to unlock, the second to open the door. :angel:
> 
> DanL


I can edit because I'm a board moderator.

The handles break because they're cheap plastic!


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

DanB said:


> I can edit because I'm a board moderator.


 :bow:

I know. It was a joke.

Unfortunately I have the bad habit of not announcing "It's a joke!" after telling a joke. Something I learned from stand up comedians and am trying to imitate in an attempt to be funny.

DanL


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

DanB said:


> The handles break because they're cheap plastic!


No they are not.. They are ultra high BMW quality, chrome plated, german engineered... cheap plastic.


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

DanB: Thanks for the help.. Is the cable something that might drop out of reach if I let it loose? Can I reuse the handle spring, or will I need a new one?


BMW528i_Bilal: 1998


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

528i said:


> DanB: Thanks for the help.. Is the cable something that might drop out of reach if I let it loose? Can I reuse the handle spring, or will I need a new one?
> 
> BMW528i_Bilal: 1998
> 
> No they are not.. They are ultra high BMW quality, chrome plated, german engineered... cheap plastic.


The cable can be retreived if you let it loose, and there's no handle spring (it's all about the cable baby). Basically there's a channel on the handle cup which grabs onto the cable sleeve to hold it in place while the handle pulls (just look closely when you're taking it all apart).

Be careful... the OUTER handles were originally made in metal - and are now made in plastic. Ask me how I know...



MatWiz said:


> I know. It was a joke.
> 
> Unfortunately I have the bad habit of not announcing "It's a joke!" after telling a joke. Something I learned from stand up comedians and am trying to imitate in an attempt to be funny.


Do you have a wife? If yes, I'm sure you're used to the "pity laugh"... I get it all the time.


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

DanB said:


> Be careful... the OUTER handles were originally made in metal - and are now made in plastic. Ask me how I know...


Haha... I thought it was funny that I have to roll down my window and open it from the outside like a '67 Torino.. But it is truly ******* to have to climb in nascar style 

Thanks for the advice :thumbup: I'll order a handle from that cheap CA dealer in the morning..


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

*door handle*



528i said:


> In my hand, when I went to exit the car. :rofl:
> 
> So, how much is it going to cost me to get a new handle, and is it something I can do myself, or do I have to have a dealer fix it?
> 
> Just the chrome handle snapped off, and I see a screw cover behind there... Is that all that needs to be removed to access that area or does the door panel need to be removed?


There's a detailed instruction with pictures at www.bmwtips.com good luck.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

DanB said:


> I get it all the time.


Wait another six years...


----------

